

Show HN: Android app for COLOURlovers.com patterns - lucasr
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.lucasr.pattrn

======
lucasr
I'm a COLOURlovers fan. Created this app to play a bit more with the Android
platform. Just for fun. Feedback is welcome. A bit more background info on the
app can be found here: <http://lucasr.org/?p=2825>

